# Tiler needed



## Viper_SA (25/5/16)

Guys, I need a tiler that can do roughly 30-35 square meter wall tiles for me. Straight forward square room with window a d door cut outs only. Can anyone recommend someone? I need someone that works fast, thinks for themselves and will satisfy almost ocd standards.


----------



## skola (26/5/16)

Phillip
083 493 7217

He did the tiling in my home. Did a great neat job at a reasonable price.
I'm quite fussy and and I was happy with his job.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

